# puppia harnesses! post yours!



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i figure since so many of us have the puppia harnesss we should post pics of our chis in them. heres rockys! ( he wearrs a small btw) 


























:wave:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

are they easy to put on and off?


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Cute, I might have to get one for Junie when she is older. I don't like the one I have for her now! I love the pics of the pups by the pool, they look like little beach babes! Rocky is such a doll! If you get a female you should name her Adrian :wink: . He looks mischievious!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Heres Tysons :wave: 

They are so easy to put on and off just one clip :wave:  
Dont know what I ever did before my Puppia harness :lol: :wink:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm definitely going to order one for Carl!! He's like 11-12 lbs, so I would need the large, right?


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I think you guys should post the pics AND post what size the harness and your pup is so the peeps like me and Katie who don't have them yet but want them know what to get  (oh and where you buy them)


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> I'm definitely going to order one for Carl!! He's like 11-12 lbs, so I would need the large, right?


id go with the medium. its pretty big


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

all of mine wear a small and chloes the biggest and weighs 7 lbs and she has room in it. theyre way easier to get on than the petsmart ones


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tysons harness is a small and he is about 6.5lbs . It adjusts and we doesnt have it on the biggest setting so it could go bigger :wave: 

I got mine from a dog show near us :wave: 

Here are some links 

http://www.puccipetwear.co.uk/product.php?id=116&category=30#

https://commerce79.datapipe.com/2dogsandacat/store.asp?area=FullProduct&productid=150

http://thenewyorkdogshop.com/


:wave:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

peanuts harness arrived today! will post pics tomorrow


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i got mine from pitterpatterpawz.com, and rockys is a small, he weighs about 6lbs. 

i agree they are really easy to put on, they slip right over the head. its easy! some boutiques sell them so if you find one that does it will be easier to fit them, if not you can always return it. i think most would be size small, katie i would say a medium, no bigger! 

cute pics everyone! :wave:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

likespink said:


> Rocky is such a doll! If you get a female you should name her Adrian :wink: . He looks mischievious!


haha thats so funny b/c if i get a girl i was thinking about adrian. but people might think i love the movies, but i havent really seen one before. its a cute name though. thanks, he is a perfect camera model hehe :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I just took some pics of Rylie in her's. We went to the dog park yesterday and Madison's got pretty dirty so it's in the wash. I will post some pics of him in his once it's clean :lol: 

***Edit*** Rylie weighs 3lbs, and the harness is a size small :wave: 





































I hope that she grows a little- her leg constantly comes out of one side of it... and the front is bigger than she is!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

lol How did you get that to fit Rylie? Demi is a little over 3 pounds and this is what her sisters harness looks like on her


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is very stocky- her chest is big. It fits until she starts to walk, and then the problems start. I was going to try to sew it a little inwards, but if she grew maybe 1/2 a lb it would probably fit perfectly.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Japser's fits like that little puppy too.. he can get right out of it but he has much growing to do so I'll just hold on to it for now. Tucker can fit in small but it looks tight (doesn't feel tight but looks yucky.) I got the medium and its a bit big. 

Katie.. don't get the large, medium is a big step up from small. 

I'll put the harnesses on both and come back with pics. (If they sit still). 
Jessie, To take in Tucker's I was going to start at the back webbing, cut it off then sew the neck closed flat again, with new (thinner webbing and include the D ring on that and include loop for belly strap. Then I aws going to do the same with the strap/remove strap and put on thinner/shorter strap. I think it will work just right. I tried pinching the neck in and he has room when I do that. One thing since you're washing Madison's do they shrink at all? I'm thinking not but maybe I should wash first.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I put Madison's in the washing machine, but I am going to let it air dry to be safe. I am afraid of the plush/mesh section shrinking or becoming a funny shape.

Thanks for explaining how you are going to sew it. I really want to use Rylie's when we go for walks- I'm still using a harness from Petsmart which is pretty hard to get off and on.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

OK here's the pics.. The blue is size small the red is size medium. I just don't like how the small looks on Tuck.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

cute pics everyone! :wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awwww I'm going to have to get one for Gizzie...He weighs 6 pounds so will the small be ok?

They all look so cute on thanks for posting the pics, I have seen them before but didn't think they'd look so cute...


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww everyone looks so cute in their harnesses.  I can't wait for Cosette's to arrive.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 24, 2004)

That's my 6.8 lbs Roxy, wearing a size small.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

this is peanut in his small hes 4llbs and its abit loose on the front.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I love that striped one! I doesn't look like it has neoprene? Where did you find that pattern?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i saw them on this site. and on the bottom right they have the one hes wearing 


http://www.ipetconnection.com/Orion_Harness_p/orh01.htm


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

mines from pet london, i wish it was neoprene though they look comfy!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

hmmm, Halle is sitting here all upset cuz she is "out of the loop" and that is "no way for a fashion super model to go about life"

Oops, sounds like I have spoiled her a little too rotten! But either way, we must have one! LOL


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for the site! I love that striped one.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree- I may have to order a couple of the striped ones


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

isnt it funny when someone finds something cute, we ALL have to have it for our chis. i love that striped one lol :wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I love the camo ones. My boys NEED one of these harnesses. I'm ordering them when I get paid Thursday! :wink:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Courtney said:


> I love the camo ones. My boys NEED one of these harnesses. I'm ordering them when I get paid Thursday! :wink:



OMG me too, that would look adorable on our guys! i like that one the best actually.....oh no i may have to give in and get another :lol: :lol: rocky NEEDS 2 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Maddie and Rye each need 2! I love the striped ones- I think I may order those this week :lol:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Where'd you order yours from Jessie & Tiffany? 
I was looking at some on ebay because I can't really find anywhere else.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i got mine from pitterpatterpawz.com, her prices just went up though. but the place that has the awesome camo one is here

http://www.ipetconnection.com/Orion_Harness_p/orh01.htm

the lady was very nice where i got mine, she gave rocky a cute squeeky animal. but i really want that camo one.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

The camo one is a little expensive.
I think I'm going to order two on Thursday from ebay and if the boys like those then I'll get 2 more of the camos! :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Here is Triny..


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

very cute!no fair, i want a girl


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Triny looks so cute and sweet!!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

im going to get peanut another one, i love them! just so he can alternate when one gets muddy! and is in the wash.
i really liked the camo one - so does my boyf, but the original ones look the fabric looks so comfy.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


>


Katie, 
Can I move in with you? Your house looks sooooooooo nice!!!  I'll sleep out by the pool! :wink:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Courtney you're so funny! Thank you! Come on down and bring Guiness and Diesel too  I actually just got my XS puppia for Leila in pink too. I'll have to post some pictures. The S fit her but sometimes her leg would slip through during walks.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> Courtney you're so funny! Thank you! Come on down and bring Guiness and Diesel too  I actually just got my XS puppia for Leila in pink too. I'll have to post some pictures. The S fit her but sometimes her leg would slip through during walks.


We're packing up tomorrow. Expect to see us in your driveway tomorrow, Diesel will be driving!! :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*Zero in his puppia*

Zero got his XS puppia through today so I thought I'd add to the thread I cant believe he's almost 7 months :shock: wow time flies. Here's the little man


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww little Zero is so handsome in his. :love5: I just love him.


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> I'm definitely going to order one for Carl!! He's like 11-12 lbs, so I would need the large, right?


I ordered the Large for my Pug and he's 20 lbs! ... I would guess a Medium. I brought the Medium for Poncho who's about 7-8 lbs. and it was too big for him.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww zero looks so cute! :wave:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Here is Chuwee in his new harness. It works great! I love this harness so much. It is the first one I have found for him that his legs don't slide out of the sides.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Those links don't work. :?


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that too, so I went back to to old fashioned way of posting pics. I just resized them. For some reason Photobucket wouldn't let me see them either. Technology eh?..lol


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

chuwee looks great in the red harness! its my fav harness too, never found one that i like so much! :wave:


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

just to let you all know the striped ones are the tinkerbell pattern (they tend to run a little bigger then the original) and then there is an orion design which is the camo, the baby blue with flowers and the pink with flowers. also runs a bit bigger


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

just to let you all know the striped ones are the tinkerbell pattern (they tend to run a little bigger then the original) and then there is an orion design which is the camo, the baby blue with flowers and the pink with flowers. also runs a bit bigger


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

teddy wearing a small navy puppia


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

newf said:


> Here is Chuwee in his new harness. It works great! I love this harness so much. It is the first one I have found for him that his legs don't slide out of the sides.


I like that color on Chuwee. Also I think it's neat that he's on the pitterpatterpawz.com website  I saw his picture and the description:


> Wearing an X-Small. It was because of Chuwee we rushed to be the first to get the X-Small harnesses. We called it the Chuwee Fiasco.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

lol...Cheryl's too much. She is right though, it was a fiasco. I had ordered a small. It was sooo big on him, I ended up sending it back. Then we had the discussion about xsmall dogs and not having nice, comfortable harnesses for them to wear, etc. etc. I was telling her how people on here were having the same problems with their tiny dogs. She said she would keep on the lookout for something in an xsmall size, so that she could carry them on her website as there was a need for them. The next thing I knew she emailed me saying she found the xsmall Puppias. I was like, ALL RIGHT! I had wanted one so bad since seeing them on here. She is such a super person!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I just went through this thread and can't see anybody from Canada that has the Puppia Harness. Any Canadians with one? If so, where did you get it?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

dawn i bet sice the lady from pitterpatterpawz now delivers to the UK she will deliver to canada too. you should email her and ask, shes also the only one with xs.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Tiffany, I'll try that right now.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

your welcome, i hope she will! shiver will look adorable!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

woody's came today, a small...he wasn't thrilled


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh but he looks so cute!! I love the yellow color with his fur. 

Definitely ordering one for Carl!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I am so glad I saw this thread! I was just going to order a new harness and I think I may go with this kind, they look perfect and all the dogs look great in them in these pics!


----------

